# Active trader new to Australia - which ISP?



## therooster74 (6 November 2014)

Hi all

I recently relocated to the Gold Coast from overseas and am in the process of getting re-established for trading. I trade 1-2 times a day in the European session using TradeStation (off tick charts) so I need a reasonably fast and reliable internet set up.

Which internet service providers would other active traders recommend? I have had a look at some comparison websites but there is too much on offer and not a lot of independent review.

Any advice or recommendation is greatly appreciated.

Regards




Roy


----------



## minwa (6 November 2014)

ISP is pretty irrelevant in terms of speed and reliability as you are either on the Telstra or Optus line network. Meaning 2 different ISPs on the same Telstra line, you will get exactly the same speed and reliability. Only thing differing is the service provided on how they handle you. For eg. I guess if you pay a bill late some ISPs cut your internet faster than others - that could be a reliability issue. 

Internet is not bulletproof anywhere in Australia, it has gotten better over the years but still times it's out so you will need 1 or 2 more backup. Make sure your phone plan has mobile plans that can tether. Or at very least make sure your phone has ability to close trades.


----------



## John Swift (6 November 2014)

Hi and welcome Rooster.

Telstra is pretty much the only game in town in my opinion. But you should check out www.whirlpool.net.au with regards to selecting an ISP that is best for you. They have robust and active forums that should do the trick for you.

They also know the right people. I got the contact details of a Telstra independent sales rep that got me $20 off my bundle and a free speed boost. This was a while ago though, but I got the contact from interactions on whirlpool.

Good luck.


----------



## therooster74 (7 November 2014)

thanks guys, very helpful. I'll take a look over at whirlpool.


----------



## galumay (7 November 2014)

Yep, Whirlpool is a great site for ISP info, have a look at Internode, they are the network for nerds/geeks! They have the best network in Australia with the best international interconnections with their servers overseas.

You should also look into the timeline for getting connected to the NBN in your suburb, a fibre connection would be the best outcome!


----------



## pixel (7 November 2014)

galumay said:


> Yep, Whirlpool is a great site for ISP info, have a look at Internode, they are the network for nerds/geeks! They have the best network in Australia with the best international interconnections with their servers overseas.
> 
> You should also look into the timeline for getting connected to the NBN in your suburb, a fibre connection would be the best outcome!




Last time I looked, Internode was a subsidiary of iiNet, who bought just about every small'ish local ISP.
If your residence is copper-wired to a roadside pole, you'll really need to test the line quality and distance from your Exchange. 

In our suburb, the copper is in a shocking state of disrepair. After endless visits and repair attempts by Telstra and iiNet contractors, I gave up and went totally Vivid wireless - luckily, there's a tower not far away. Yes, on one or two occasions, they had also some hiccups, but nothing compared to iiNet's 100+ dropouts on one day; which, to be fair, was really caused by Telstra's shoddy infrastructure. When I provided proof of those dropouts - monthly logs off my modems - iiNet even refunded a year's charges, knowing they simply couldn't connect me.

Suggestion: When you register with Whirlpool, ask questions specific to YOUR suburb and Exchange. Every area is different, and ISPs are only as good as the technicians that support YOUR connection.


----------



## galumay (7 November 2014)

pixel said:


> Last time I looked, Internode was a subsidiary of iiNet, who bought just about every small'ish local ISP.




Sort of, Simon Hackett (father of the Internet in Australia), founder of Internode, did a deal with iiNet when he wanted to move on to new ventures. They still run as a separate company within the iiNet group. iiNet inherited their best quality network and international servers.

You are right in the rest of your post, if your copper infrastructure is degraded, poorly maintained or subject to tel$tr's cheap **** RIM technology then you are stuffed whatever ISP you choose!


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 November 2014)

+1 to what others have said about the line itself.

Regardless of which ISP you choose, you're still using the same infrastructure to your house. 

For most Australians, your physical connection will be via copper lines (owned by Telstra). In some cases fibre (NBN) or some other network might be available.

If the OP has access to NBN fibre then that's the way to go for sure. A brand new network that shouldn't have any hassles.


----------



## therooster74 (10 November 2014)

Thanks guys, alas i wont have NBN at my address for at least a year. 

Further investigation seems to suggest that I am somewhat beholden to Telstra regardless of which ISP i choose so i suspect i will go with a cheaper option such as exetel and my existing mobile broadband connection will be back-up in the event of an outtage.

Worst case scenario i will have to call my broker. I know, its so 1990s!


----------

